# Anything happening in Melbourne 16/10



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Keen for a fish tomorrow anywhere really...

Either a bit of Bream action or some Snapper madness.. whatever.. if anyone is keen to meet up just give us a shout :lol:


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

goodluck landyman, i cant make this weekend because of some overdue d.i.y. around the house and i need the brownie points for the future, but when my work is done then the summer will be mine, well thats my plan anyway, let us know how you get on, tight lines , steve taff.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

this weekend's out for me landyman. good luck if you get out


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well seeing that my transducer is still setting in a pool of allclear, I might actually go for a shore session at the docks and 'nong river..

take the 1-3kg I never get to use on the kayak..


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I've got a fishing bye this weekend too (a great run of fish about and the Mango's are eating half time oranges)....good luck on ya efforts Landyman.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well got up at 4:30am and headed down to the docks and the 'nong river..
man, the flies were shocking down there.. didn't stay for more than 1hr at the docks and maybe 1hr down at 'nong river..

lots of bream around - water nice and clear to spot them.. but they obviously were not hungry this morning as came home with donuts again.. jeez.. I am starting to feel like I've lost my mojo 

oh well.. off to Nowa Nowa next weekend with bream team mate for a bit of bream and flathead action.. I'm sure I'll find my mojo there :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

couldnt make it out for a weekend fish Landy, can be the hardest time for me to get out but will be keen midweek sometime if conditions are suitable...goodluck for Nowa Nowa - will that be from the yak?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

couldnt make it out for a weekend fish Landy, can be the hardest time for me to get out but will be keen midweek sometime if conditions are suitable...goodluck for Nowa Nowa - will that be from the yak?


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> couldnt make it out for a weekend fish Landy, can be the hardest time for me to get out but will be keen midweek sometime if conditions are suitable...goodluck for Nowa Nowa - will that be from the yak?


nope.. a stink boat.. but a very nice one at that 8)

Andy Moore and myself are representing Black Diamond Tailored Rods in the Vic Bream Series next year as "Team Black Diamond" - we are going to get some practice in for the tournaments on his boat.


----------

